# CAUTION! Alum Creek Cheshire ramp



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Headed to Alum this evening for a shake down run and launched at Cheshire. If you’re gonna launch here be careful! The ramps are busted up and in awful shape. The pic is of the southern ramp (water bottle for reference). The north ramp is slightly better but not much. 

On another note— water 45-46 degrees and bait everywhere. One keeper crappie went back and a couple misses/lost fish 


View attachment 299099


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, when you say bait everywhere, do you know what species? Shad, shiners? I was at Indian 2 days ago and in a quite public bay and saw +10 guys fishing there for Saugeyes. I’m there all the time and never seen that many people in this spot. All guy were catching nice saugeyes. I was wondering why they were so many so I got my cast net out and I caught several 3” Yellow Perch. Must be chasing Perch right now there.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Marking them on the depth finder but I’m guessing shad. Saw quite a few big shad kicking around on the surface and hundreds of fish eating birds hitting the water. Even had a small group of pelicans around us all night


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

I sure hope they don't have to lower the water level to fix the Cheshire ramp. We finally have real vegetation back in Alum.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Back when they impounded the lake the vegetation was amazing. I would cast weight forward spinners and work them through the vegetation. Often ripping it through the cabbage would result in some monstrous hits and some really quality eyes.... Some of the best fishing was July, mid day in shallow weed patches.


----------



## aluraacker345 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice work from the "power loading crew"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ronny said:


> Nice work from the "power loading crew"


I'd say this one was caused more bye the constant beating of waves it gets. No protection at all.....


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Not really. Photo taken with lake three feet low and damage is worse in center. That's about the depth and placement of the undermining going on during the summer months.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ronny said:


> Not really. Photo taken with lake three feet low and damage is worse in center. That's about the depth and placement of the undermining going on during the summer months.


Tru dat.... how all the other ramps looking?
An ya ty op for posting. Def good to know


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Lake water level is back up and I drove over to the marina ramp. It looks in great shape.
ski


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I launched my bass boat without any issues at the main marina afternoon. Only 1 dock out but almost no ramp traffic. 

Thanks for the info about Cheshire


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

It’s bad enough with the water down but I’m especially worried about people hitting it once it’s covered. Some of these guys trying to pull out a 26 foot bayliner with their ‘87 Astrovan don’t need any more difficulties. Wouldn’t surprise me to see some tires cut either


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ronny said:


> Nice work from the "power loading crew"


I wish they would quit power loading on all of highways and causing all of those potholes


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Lundy said:


> I wish they would quit power loading on all of highways and causing all of those potholes


Well...you can show people evidence that the world is round, but inevitably there will still be one flat earther in the group.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I reported this to the state park manager instead of posting ridiculous stuff......just saying


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Earthworms said:


> I reported this to the state park manager instead of posting ridiculous stuff......just saying


We reported it too. Thanks. Just warning everyone else assuming the state wouldn’t have it fixed by the time people want to hit the water. Thanks for your diligence


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Earthworms said:


> I reported this to the state park manager instead of posting ridiculous stuff......just saying


Care to explain why a warning to members here is ridiculous ?!! Blowing someone up for that seems much more so.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Not putting words in Earthworms' mouth but I don't think the OP warning to members was ridiculous, it's the sarcastic comments that followed that were ridiculous.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah yissssssss... spring is in the air....


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m going to change the way I load and unload my boat because if this thread. I had no idea the damage power loading does to a ramp and that’s how my dad taught me to recover a boat back in the day. There’s tons of discussion on the internet about how bad it is. Good thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Just back in deeper so you can glide on.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> Not putting words in Earthworms' mouth but I don't think the OP warning to members was ridiculous, it's the sarcastic comments that followed that were ridiculous.


This


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't own a boat that needs a trailer but can I someone explain what power loading is?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

bucksenator said:


> I don't own a boat that needs a trailer but can I someone explain what power loading is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Instead of backing the trailer a little deeper and gliding the boat on, they basically beach the boat on the bunks then gun their motor to get it the rest of the way on the trailer. A number of places don't allow power loading because it destroys the area around the ramps.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up & the lake report.


----------

